# Accelerated Promotion to LS/CPL requirements



## MasterInstructor (20 May 2012)

I have searched and the forum and all the links for CFAO 49-4 are not working so I could not look it up...

What is the qualification requirement for Accelerated Promotion to LS/CPL? I will have my 36 months but will only be qualified QL3 mostly due to a 8 month deployment. Will I be eligible?

Thanks


----------



## brihard (20 May 2012)

Why do you feel that you are deserving of accelerated promotion? It is intended to recognize those who excel; who stand out beyond their peers. But your post reads as if you are looking for the policy statement that will justify a sense of entitlement. You state yourself that you only have QL3; deployment is nothing special, but rather is something expected of us. You've not been disadvantageously served by virtue of deployment.


----------



## Snaketnk (21 May 2012)

I've noticed that in the last couple years they've pushed through everyone even close to the three year mark to be promoted to Corporal. They made it policy at our battalion that as long as your nose was clean, you were promoted in 3 years. It's by no means an entitlement, just a reward for hard work. Now, of course, corporal is the new private.

As for the actual requirements I don't know.


----------



## MasterInstructor (21 May 2012)

I do not see anywhere in my post that I claimed I am deserving etc. 

I asked a simple question, if you do not know the answer, I do not see a reason why you should reply.


----------



## George Wallace (21 May 2012)

Just a point to remember: You can only be accelerate promoted once.  I believe that also stands in the case of an appointment, such as MCpl.  So, if you are accelerated to Cpl, you can not be accelerated to MCpl or higher.


----------



## medicineman (21 May 2012)

To answer your question, you need your time in, your AB's and a recommendation through the CoC signed off by the CO.

The reason Brihard answered the way he did is he felt from the tone of your question that you were feeling you should be getting it...as do I.  The fact that you're asking the question here instead of to your Chief Clerk or your supervisor makes me suspicious that you either think you deserve it or someone got it you feel didn't.  As someone that's put the odd person in for this, the folks on the receiving end hadn't a clue it was happening and were very surprised to get made up early - they were hard workers, were modest and were rewarded accordingly.

MM


----------



## MasterInstructor (21 May 2012)

The reason why I did not ask my supervisor is because I did not want to sound like I am asking for an advance promotion, imply I deserve it or anything along those lines. I figured, this would be a good spot to get information without worrying about "what my question might sounds like". 

There are 4 of us in the same section that are in the same situation and we were discussing it among each other. And this question came up, so I figured I would do take the initiative and do the research with references. 

I am still far away from 36 months and I am not expecting or anything. However the answer to this question will effect my eligibility by about 6 months. I am deploying soon and won't be back till Feb/Mar 2013


----------



## MikeL (21 May 2012)

Also,  just because you went on tour and didn't do any career courses doesn't mean you are not eligible for advanced promotion(unless your trade/the RCN has pre-requirements for it?).    I was advanced promoted to Cpl while on tour,  and the last career course I had at that time was QL3.


----------



## medicineman (21 May 2012)

The only ways being deployed would halt an advance promotion that's in the works would be because you were attach posted to another ship and something didn't catch up, you're out of sight/mind of your supervisors and or you're a total screw up...and even then, seen people still get done up, just not on my recommendation.  It's actually a common thing in your neck of the woods on some of the ships - it's done as a retention incentive so people might want to stick around past their BE and get their spec pay early if they're in a spec trade.  It's a practice I completely disagree with, since it disillusions the people that do work hard and only progress normally and it promotes an attitude of entitlement and poor work ethic - it gets rewarded regardless, so why meet, much less exceed, expectations.

 :2c:

MM


----------



## Cansky (21 May 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just a point to remember: You can only be accelerate promoted once.  I believe that also stands in the case of an appointment, such as MCpl.  So, if you are accelerated to Cpl, you can not be accelerated to MCpl or higher.



My understanding of the  DOAD/CFAO is you can't be accelerated promoted in successive ranks. Meaning pte to cpl acceleration but must do minimum time in rank to Sgt can be accelerated to WO but minimum time in rank to MWO.  I have been unable to find where it says only one can only be accelerated promoted once.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 May 2012)

Are there still "command ceilings" applied to accelerated promotion?  Back in the stone age when I was so promoted to Cpl (and years later when I recommended soldiers for the same thing) there were limits on the number of person-years that could be used to promote Ptes to Cpls in advance of the normal 4 years.  If I remember correctly, it was 10% of the number of Pte(T) in the command, e.g. if there were 240 Pte(t) then it was 24 PYs (288 months) available to apply to accelerated promotions  The print-out used to break it down by MOC and UIC and at one time in some commands use of the PYs would align by MOCs.


----------



## stealthylizard (21 May 2012)

Along with this, but on a different note, promotion to private/corporal, isn't automatic, even having met the time requirements.  If you are a bag of spent casings, you won't get it.


----------



## CountDC (22 May 2012)

ANNEX B -- ACCELERATED PROMOTION
GENERAL
1. A CO may nominate for accelerated promotion members with outstanding ability, leadership, or supervisory potential. Accelerated promotion to Cpl must be in recognition of demonstrated outstanding performance as a tradesperson, whereas nomination for accelerated appointment to MCpl or above must also recognize leadership potential. A Pte may be nominated for accelerated promotion to Cpl or appointment to MCpl but a member of the rank of Cpl or above may be nominated for accelerated promotion only to the next higher rank, including appointment to MCpl.

2. A member's promotion shall not be accelerated through successive ranks or to the same rank twice except as provided for in paragraph 7 of this annex.

3. Except as otherwise indicated, members governed by Tables 3, 4, 5, 7, and 8 of Annex A are not eligible for accelerated promotion.

4. Accelerated promotion of Pte/Cpl to MCpl in the INFMN, ARTYMN FD, ARTYMN AD, CRMN, FLD ENG, FEE Op LMN and RAD OP MOCs shall be in accordance with the Delegated Authority Promotion System (DAPS) as detailed in Appendix 2. Members promoted to MCpl by DAPS must meet the prerequisites prescribed in Table 2 to Annex A and Table 2 to this Annex to be eligible for nomination to accelerated promotion to Sgt.

5. To be eligible for nomination for accelerated promotion, a member must meet the prerequisites prescribed in Table 2 to Annex A and those in the appropriate tables to this Annex. A member may be nominated for accelerated promotion to MCpl without being MOC qualified but may not be promoted until all prerequisites are met. The CO shall negotiate priority coursing with the appropriate career manager (CM).

6. Excepting those MOCs to which the DAPS is applicable, as detailed in Appendix 2, regardless of the date of nomination for accelerated promotion to MCpl or above, a special PER must accompany the submission; however, this does not negate the requirement for an annual or posting PER as applicable.

PROMOTION -- PTE -- CPL
7. A Pte's promotion may be accelerated to AL/Cpl who lacks QL5A qualification because of Service reasons provided the member meets all the other prerequisites in Table 1 to this Annex.

PROMOTION -- PTE -- MCPL
8. Excepting those MOCs to which the DAPS is applicable, as detailed in Appendix 2, a Pte nominated for accelerated promotion to MCpl shall be accelerated to Cpl pending merit board consideration. The effective date of promotion to Cpl will be the date the recommendation was approved. The effective date of promotion to MCpl will be in accordance with merit list position.

COMMAND CEILING -- ACCELERATED PROMOTION PTE TO CPL
9. Each year on 31 Dec, NDHQ/DPCAOR will allocate ceilings for accelerated promotion of Ptes to Cpl. Command ceilings shall not be exceeded without the approval of NDHQ/DGPCOR. Unused portions of annual allocations shall not be carried over into the next calendar year.

ANNEX B, APPENDIX 1 -- PREREQUISITES FOR ACCELERATED PROMOTION
TABLE 1 -- PTE TO CPL

Pte to Cpl Have 3 years, but less than 4 years, qualifying service. 
Hold QL5A in current MOC, or hold next lower qualification in current MOC when for Service reasons member has not qualified OL5A.

The norm is that you can only be missing one requirement for promotion.  If you are both short time and QL then it can not be done unless you are short the course for service reasons.  Service reasons are usually that the course has not been run in a few years.  Deployments are normally not considered service reasons as the course was available if the member, his coc and cm felt he was ready for promotion and wanted him qualified.  Usually not too hard to replace a pte on a deployment.  Of course there are exceptional cases.


----------



## MasterInstructor (22 May 2012)

Thanks a lot for the reference!


----------

